# Free on Amazon - Bestselling Regression - Read With The Author



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Regression made the Amazon Science Fiction and Fantasy bestseller list as a new release in 2009, peaking at #17 across all sci-fi books, and is now listed for free on Amazon.

An alternate history story tagged by some as a technothriller, Regression is set in 1985. It is the first instalment in a time travel science fiction trilogy entitled The Infinion Series. The sequel, Evolussion is now available. I am currently doing a Read With The Author Book Klub and would love you to come join the discussion!

Fourteen-year-old Adya Jordan, a seemingly typical girl with atypical genetics, swears that before her head injury she was a forty-year-old mother of six. Haunted by memories of the man she loved and the children she adored, she struggles to accept her life as a teenager in 1985. She discovers the secretive Three Eleven Corporation might know more about her predicament than she does, and works her way into their prestigious internship program at the tropical island headquarters. The executive members of the corporation have a hidden agenda - save the oblivious world from impending doom - and Adya wants to be a part of it. Banished to an underground city in the frozen Canadian Shield for asking too many questions of CEO Abraham Fairfield, Adya finds friends and answers beneath the surface. Unfortunately, she faces a choice no mother should ever have to make: her children...or everyone else.

Read a sample!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy--

here's an image link to your book! (I already gave your the author's welcome in your introduction thread!)











Welcome again to KindleBoards! Off to sample your book...

Betsy


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Besty for posting the image link...it does make the posting more inviting, doesn't it! I hope you like what you sample, and look forward to hearing from readers of the story.

A thank you as well for the warm welcome, I can't wait to actually have my Kindle in my hands to have something to add to the rest of the boards!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

November 11 is a crucial date in Regression, and November 23rd is my birthday...so between these two dates a promotional price is being offered, only $0.99!

Thanks for the interest, and don't worry, I won't bump the thread again!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Regression hit a high point today in the Kindle Book Sales standings...had to brag...

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #1,383 in Kindle Store 
Popular in these categories:

#13 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#13 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#19 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 

Kathy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

For 99 cents, I'm willing to gamble.  It has been purchased.


----------



## JLGentry (Nov 19, 2009)

I just joined this forum and yours was the first post I read.  The special pricing made the decision to download easy.  I am looking forward to the read.

I would be interested in hearing about your experience in publishing on Kindle.  Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you'd care to share some insights. 

Regards, 

Jerry


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

JLGentry said:


> I just joined this forum and yours was the first post I read. The special pricing made the decision to download easy. I am looking forward to the read.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing about your experience in publishing on Kindle. Feel free to email me at [email protected] if you'd care to share some insights.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jerry and Scarlet for purchasing Regression...it almost broke the top 1000 this week, only 50 shy!

Jerry, the biggest hassle of setting up to publish on Kindle was obtaining all the US requirements. The publisher actually was unable to do so, because to open a business bank account in the US a company must have a US storefront. So, I ended up taking on the 'Kindle' project myself to obtain a personal US based bank account. But, the publishing company has registered a US Tax ID number and mailing address. This also helps with the US book distribution chains, to deal with them electronically. Did you have specific questions? I think most users of the dtp have found it very easy...some might argue, too easy because anyone can post absolutely anything for sale on Kindle!


----------



## JLGentry (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks, Kathy.

When I think about it, you kind of answered my question since you have a publisher and they clearly are cooperating with you in getting your book on Kindle.  It is probably simpler, from a business point of vew, than I am expecting.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Jerry, I forgot to mention I am Canadian, hence the difficulty with getting the publisher to set things up directly...for any US resident, it would be no trouble at all I expect, since s/he would already will have the US SSN, bank account, and mailing address! It is as easy as creating an Amazon account, if you check out dtp.amazon.com you can browse through the help files/community for more information. As a Canadian, it was a bit more complicated.


----------



## madelonw1011 (Apr 23, 2009)

I read the description at Amazon, and it sounds pretty good. I also love a bargain, so I bought the book.

Thanks!

Love,
Mad


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds like a good read, and I'm a sucker for a deal, so I bought it, too!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks so much for all the support, I hope you enjoy the story. The link from the Kindle page for Regression doesn't show the link to my author page, which is at Kathy Bell - Author. I have started a couple of discussions there for people to share their thoughts...there are spoilers, though, so you probably don't want to read the discussions until you've read the book.

Thanks again, everyone!

Kathy


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Kathy,

I downloaded the sample of your book when you first posted this thread, but didn't get to it right away. When I did read it this week, I was compelled to purchase it and was happy to see it on sale, so thank you for the bargin price! It is now 4th on my TBR list of 150+ books that there is never enough time to get to......  

Have a wonderful Birthday celebration!!!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Kathy, I just love books about time travel and/or alternate history, so I purchased your book after reading the reviews.  Sounds really good.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you for the birthday wishes, and the support. At this point, with crazy busy weekends in our crazy busy household, my birthday celebration might involve me sneaking into the barn with my new Kindle and curling up on a haybale with a good book, LOL! I'm just finishing the Host, and will move on to either Masterharper of Pern or The Handmaid's Tale. Undecided as of yet. I appreciate the compliment that Regression made it to near the top of your to be read stack! And I can certainly empathize with not having enough time...I just loaded the Kindle with about 15 books, I will admit that '1 click' on amazon is dangerous!

I am loving the Kindle because I don't have to splay my fingers to hold the pages open when cradling a book in one hand - my arthritis would flare up when I did that. I also find I read much faster using the Kindle, I didn't realize how much time you waste turning pages! Unfortunately, both my older daughters have decided they want their own, and have already created wish lists for the titles they would like to acquire.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has decided to give Regression a try, you've pushed it up almost into the top 1000 books in the Kindle Store, and it has remained in the top 20 for two weeks in a few different categories:

#11 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#12 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#14 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 


Just letting you all know the 99 cent birthday sale ends today (or whenever Amazon gets the price adjustment processed, there may be a few extra hours before they lock it).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have jumped on the bandwagon and will give your work a try.
I will post opinion after reading it.
cheers.

Just sayin.....


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This sounds very interesting..... just bought it.  Happy birthday and thanks, Kathy!  Welcome to KB!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm about 60% through it and I'm already writing my review in my head.

Short version is:  This is a well thought out book.  The time travel theories are innovated and interesting.  This is more than just another grown-up-in-a-kid's-body-Freaky-Friday novel.  

I think if you haven't picked it up yet, it is worth it.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm about 60% through it and I'm already writing my review in my head.
> 
> Short version is: This is a well thought out book. The time travel theories are innovated and interesting. This is more than just another grown-up-in-a-kid's-body-Freaky-Friday novel.
> 
> I think if you haven't picked it up yet, it is worth it.


Thank you so much, Geoffrey, I am gratified by your endorsement. And thanks to everyone else who went and bought Regression, it peaked at

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #790 in Kindle Store

#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

Which is just awesome!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

The book sounds good. And I also love a bargain. I bought it.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm about 60% through it and I'm already writing my review in my head.
> 
> Short version is: This is a well thought out book. The time travel theories are innovated and interesting. This is more than just another grown-up-in-a-kid's-body-Freaky-Friday novel.
> 
> I think if you haven't picked it up yet, it is worth it.


Thank you Geoffrey for the great review on Amazon, I am pleased to discover you enjoyed the story right through to the end. Evolussion is scheduled for an October 2010 release if all things go smoothly. There are some significant differences in the narrative style in the next book, including being told from multiple points of view, I am having a lot of fun creating the world set 26 years after Regression ends.

Thanks everyone for the birthday present of taking Regression so high in the rankings, and I look forward to hearing from readers about their thoughts and impressions.

Kathy


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

The latest review for Regression:

P. J. Salisbury gives it four stars:

Wow! Well that really messed up my schedule - absolutely having to find how the last chapters of Regression turned out! Powerful characterisation, an interesting and exciting plot, a page-turning read!

This novel is well written with a flowing, lucid style and it is very evenly paced. The writing style is personal and intimate. The ideas about timelines I found new and refreshing. The plot kept me guessing how everything in the first part of the book was going to fit into the final picture. The use of journal entries at unexpected intervals to introduce a second theme was extremely effective. Nice layering of complex plot threads.

I found the descriptions of locations vivid and I was able to visualise them easily. Adya, the heroine, develops throughout the novel as a progressively stronger character. She can certainly make her presence felt! I also liked the way the author took the opportunity to rail against the failings of 21st century western `culture' and put forward ideas on how things should be done. An inspiring and thought-provoking debut. 

On Friday, Regression broke the top 300, peaking at #248 in Kindles top sales rankings! Thank you so much to everyone who is giving it a try, I look forward to hearing from Kindle readers.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Another new review for Regression!

 Love, Love, LOVE This Book!, December 22, 2009 
By S. Outram

Amazon Verified Purchase
I loved this book!

The author describes some very specific scientific concepts in the story. They are necesary to the plot, and she has clearly done her research. Adya, the main character, can get a little preachy and overly feminist at times, but it's refreshing to have such a stong, well-developed female character as the protagonist. The pacing of the story was wonderful; I didn't think the book dragged in any places. I didn't have the desire to skip any passages.

I can't believe it took Adya until the end of the book to figure out who her attacker was... Perhaps it was the author's clever foreshadowing that makes the reader see the connection much, much sooner.

The book is very well written, no obvious grammer/syntax errors or typos. Definately of professional caliber. I was amazed that it was the author's debut novel. Definately keep your eye on her!

I am absolutely hooked on this series, and cannot wait for the other books.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy New Year, Kindlers, and thank you, thank you, thank you for purchasing so many copies of Regression that it hit a high point of #17 on the Amazon Bestsellers list for Science Fiction and Fantasy!! I'm still hanging in the top 100 after three weeks.

A release date for the sequel has been set, 10/10/10, and likely will be formatted for pre-orders this summer.

Thank you again everyone for your wonderful support


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

I bought it and look forward to the read.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Sam, thank you for the support. 

I enjoyed Metagame immensely. I think the immersion of the characters into a virtual lifestyle almost juxtaposes the aim of the Three Eleven Corporation in Regression, who are trying to prevent the recreational use of technology from interfering with productivity!

I have to sit down and write a whole bunch of reviews for all the books I read over the holidays, one of these days I'll go and post my five star review for Metagame


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

KathyBell said:


> Happy New Year, Kindlers, and thank you, thank you, thank you for purchasing so many copies of Regression that it hit a high point of #17 on the Amazon Bestsellers list for Science Fiction and Fantasy!! I'm still hanging in the top 100 after three weeks.
> 
> A release date for the sequel has been set, 10/10/10, and likely will be formatted for pre-orders this summer.
> 
> Thank you again everyone for your wonderful support


Jus came across the thread, good luck


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

KathyBell said:


> Sam, thank you for the support.
> 
> I enjoyed Metagame immensely. I think the immersion of the characters into a virtual lifestyle almost juxtaposes the aim of the Three Eleven Corporation in Regression, who are trying to prevent the recreational use of technology from interfering with productivity!
> 
> I have to sit down and write a whole bunch of reviews for all the books I read over the holidays, one of these days I'll go and post my five star review for Metagame


That's very high praise.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I bought one, just can't read it now. Eventually


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

esper_d said:


> I bought one, just can't read it now. Eventually


Thank you for the support. I have found that is the greatest problem with the Kindle...so many books, so little time! I do appreciate the fact I am a much more efficient reader on the Kindle, I did not realize how much time was wasted turning pages 



loca said:


> That's very high praise.


I found the story unique, engaging, and well crafted. I do wonder, though, if authors giving fellow authors reviews smacks of back scratching and reduces the validity of the review in the eyes of readers? Any thoughts on that? I read a number of indie books over the break (I'm a teacher), but have yet to leave reviews. Mind you, in my mind they ranged from two to five stars so not all would be glowing. Then I'm afraid of the prospect of a negative review as retaliation!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

KathyBell said:


> I found the story unique, engaging, and well crafted. I do wonder, though, if authors giving fellow authors reviews smacks of back scratching and reduces the validity of the review in the eyes of readers? Any thoughts on that? I read a number of indie books over the break (I'm a teacher), but have yet to leave reviews. Mind you, in my mind they ranged from two to five stars so not all would be glowing. Then I'm afraid of the prospect of a negative review as retaliation!


I am not an author and I definitely do not see authors reviewing authors negatively.
quite the opposite.
I find that a review from another author usually is more organized and helps me to make a decision.
Also I feel that you have to read a lot to write well, so I value an author's opinion.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, Kathy I have finished Regression.

And so when will the next book in the series be ready?
I think you said something about 10/10/10 (cute tie-in).
When do you suppose the ebook will be available?

Nicely done with a lot of welcome differences.
I really liked the Canadian slant not only for the main character but for several locations and other details.
Many women seem uncomfortable with creating a female main character.
And when they do she often seems either too "girly" or just a guy inside.
Liked Adya and am looking forward to seeing where we go with Dawn.
The different take on time-travel draws one in.
And I am real interested in seeing where we go from here.

Thanks for a good read.

Just sayin.......


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for both the read and the feedback, Geoff, I am pleased you enjoyed the story. Some readers find Adya a touch strong-willed, but I don't think she'll be accused of being girly  

The release for both the eBook and print version will happen at the same time, 10/10/10, the benefit of being independent! Of course, the third book in the trilogy will tentatively be released on 11/11/11. In the second installment, set in 2011, there are multiple points of view including those of Nicholas (he joins the group in 2011), Dawn, some of the children (all grown up), and Stew Singleton. It exposes some of the darker side of having absolute power, the novel will have a bit darker tone than Regression. The true nature of the plasmid is not  revealed until the third installment, though, just to keep you reading

Kathy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am glad to hear that we will find out more about Nicholas.
I assume that there is an intriguing back-story there.
He sounded terribly alone in his last entry.
(I hope he finds Hope)

Just sayin......


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I am glad to hear that we will find out more about Nicholas.
> I assume that there is an intriguing back-story there.
> He sounded terribly alone in his last entry.
> (I hope he finds Hope)
> ...


I dribbled some tidbits about Nicholas' backstory throughout the journal entries, not everyone catches all of them...I find the kindle version does not lend itself well to back-paging, whereas the print version allows you to just jump through the whole novel and only read Nick's Notes (that's what I call his journal entries). He is on his twelfth lifetime, and is ready to make it his last because each time, he survives to become the last person left on Earth. He has not found Hope in any of the other lifetimes, but yes, in Evolussion, he finally does. I enjoyed writing the journal entries because they allowed a more personal rapport with the reader, although I normally avoid first person as a writing style. I am glad it worked for you, drawing you in to his character. Perhaps I'll share some bits about Evolussion as I finish working the draft in progress


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to tell you that I have been so happily surprised to find such excellent writing in the indie world.
There have been some clunkers for me.
And I go ahead and say so (just so you know that I am not a pushover).
It has been noted that I am eclectic in my reading tastes.
Your story was well crafted.

Thank you.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I have to tell you that I have been so happily surprised to find such excellent writing in the indie world.
> There have been some clunkers for me.
> And I go ahead and say so (just so you know that I am not a pushover).
> It has been noted that I am eclectic in my reading tastes.
> ...


Thank you so much, Geoff, for a very timely positive note...my Amazon listing has been blasted recently with a few drive by negative reviews. I hope you will consider leaving me a review on Amazon, and I humbly request any other readers to do so as well, your support is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks again to those who have purchased Regression.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Another Five Star review for Regression. This is for the print copy, which has been selling fairly well on Amazon and Barnes and Noble, in addition to the occasional book signing.

 
Amazing story!, January 20, 2010 
By Jody Blackburn - See all my reviews

My mother gave me a dedicated copy of this book for Christmas that she got from the author at a book signing in Toronto, so I of course wasn't sure what to expect...I mean, who goes to book signings in Canada! I found this story almost as exciting as my favourite series, the Meredith Gentry books by Laurell K. Hamilton. The main character has a really strong personality, I really wish it was first person so I could have been right inside her head, but still really liked her.

I don't like science, so I did skip some of the parts about genetics and plasmids, but there weren't too many sections like that so it isn't really a hard science fiction book. Time travle has been done so much lately, but I thought the way people were reliving their lives with their memories from before and their young bodies was cool.

Every once in a while you got to read the thoughts of a scientist stuck in the future, and he sounded really sad and lonely, I want to know more about his love affair with Hope in the second book, and this time I'm the one who is going to get the signed copy myself. Thanks mom for the book!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Just finished this book today - LOVED it!  I didn't realize it was the first in series, now I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for leaving such a wonderful review on Amazon, Stacy, I think that was a better summary of the story than I have ever written


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww, thanks Kathy, that is high praise coming from you!  I can't wait for 10/10/10 !


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

stacydan said:


> Aww, thanks Kathy, that is high praise coming from you! I can't wait for 10/10/10 !


Do I have to give you royalties if I use that summary for marketing, LOL?

Here's a teaser about the next story:

(Possible) Tagline: Twenty-six years of planning did not prepare them for this.

A worrisome discovery during a mission to Callisto, one of the moons of Jupiter, has the Three Eleven team scrambling to interpret the possible threat. The fatefull date of 11/11/11 is fast approaching, and Babak Tehrani has his own plans to save humankind, outside the proscribed initiatives approved by Dawn Ingram and the rest of the executive. Anvolussion becomes more aggressive in their efforts to disrupt the global control of Three Eleven, while Stew Singleton operates an underground network voicing criticism of Three Eleven policies. Nicholas Weaver finds a drastically changed world when he regresses into his fourteen year old self to join the woman he loves, his journey to Hope taking him from communal HUVs to underground cities to tropical islands.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I wanted to drop a quick note and say I'm enjoying your book! I'm glad I purchased it. I'm on Chapter Eight and can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I hope you have fun, things do tend to change gears around chapter thirteen as the science gets more emphasis. 

Thanks for dropping a note,

Kathy


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I don't want to wait for 10/10/10 for the next, LOL! I really want to read it now.

So I stayed up 'till 2am last night finishing it and loved it!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Another reader pulling a late nighter to finish Regression!

 Outstanding !! Could not put it down!, February 3, 2010 
By Laura "Laura R." (Orange County - CA)

This book kept me reading until I would fall asleep and my kindle had long shut off by itself. I would run home on my lunch hour to jump back into the story. Sometimes the technical words were a bit much but luckily the kindle has a built in dictionary which was helpful. I only have one disappointment....... where is book 2 ? Please don't tell me it is not done yet. I went immediately to Amazon to buy it and can't find it. When is it due to be released? 

I'm writing as quickly as I can, but now I have a problem...a great idea for a 2012 themed story just popped into my head yesterday - woke my husband up to tell him, and no, it does not involve the end of the world, but rather a change to the scientific world as we know it!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

It's been a couple of weeks since I bumped this thread, no new review to post this time, though! Thanks everyone who has purchased Regression, and I hope you'll consider leaving a review on Amazon to let others know what you thought of it.

Kathy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree that we need to do that.
I find that I rush off to read something on my to-be-read list and forget to close the loop.
Thank you for asking - I have a bunch of good books, like yours, that I need to post reviews for.

Just sayin....


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

It means the world to us new authors to have someone leave feedback, but we appreciate that whole 'so much to do, so little time, so many books to read' phenomenon


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Kathy,

I really, really enjoyed reading Regression.  Thank you for writing it for us and thanks to whomever posted it in the Bazaar.

Good Time Travel stories are some of my favorites and I particularly enjoyed the science of the plamids as I am a microbiologist   

I never really thought about authors reading the feedback on sites like Amazon.  To be honest, I don't read them myself, nor would I use them to decide whether to buy a book or not.  But I will try in the future to leave feedback on books that I enjoy!

Can't wait for the next book in the series...

thanks again,
Jenn


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Jenn,

Thanks for letting me know you enjoyed the story. I used my brother and a friend of the family for consultation regarding the microbiology to make sure I was getting things right, both are research scientists here in Canada. It helps to have experts in the family, LOL.

I'm working away on the sequel, it is supposed to be ready for the first editing round by the end of March. I'm having great fun with all the old characters from Regression, but also have new ones in the form of the children with the plasmid, all grown up.

Happy Reading!
Kathy


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a website?  I like to bookmark my favorite authors to make it easier to check up on new releases, etc.

Just saw that you are "a rider of horses"  Now you get an extra star, I have a big fat Oldenburg gelding...we like to pretend that we are doing real dressage.  Today we were playing "bolt and channel inner rodeo horse" as the snow and ice crashed off of the arena roof!  At least I will have kindle to read when I am in a body-cast and traction


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

JennSpot said:


> Do you have a website? I like to bookmark my favorite authors to make it easier to check up on new releases, etc.
> 
> Just saw that you are "a rider of horses" Now you get an extra star, I have a big fat Oldenburg gelding...we like to pretend that we are doing real dressage. Today we were playing "bolt and channel inner rodeo horse" as the snow and ice crashed off of the arena roof! At least I will have kindle to read when I am in a body-cast and traction


LOL, I hear you! We started with three horses (2 Arabians, 1 welsh pony paint cross with lots of chrome) and ended up getting a surprise when the pony foaled a gorgeous sabino filly whose sire we can only assume was a precocious yearling Arabian from the group pastured with the girls 11 months earlier! That filly is now 3, and we spent last summer working her under the saddle.

The Northern Sanctum website is http://northernsanctum.com, and that new release is scheduled for 10/10/10.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello Everyone, just letting you know I'm doing a guest interview (by telephone) on BookChatter tonight at 9 pm EST. I unfortunately have been fighting a cold, so my voice is a little throaty 

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

Kathy


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just started your book (about 50% in now) and I am really liking it.

It is well thought out and very well written. I can't wait to see what happens/is discovered next. I was excited to learn you are planning another book (a trilogy?) this fall. It will definitely also be on my TBR list.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I just started your book (about 50% in now) and I am really liking it.
> 
> It is well thought out and very well written. I can't wait to see what happens/is discovered next. I was excited to learn you are planning another book (a trilogy?) this fall. It will definitely also be on my TBR list.


Thank you 'Mom', I hope you have fun reading it. I'm working away on the sequel right now, some family matters interfered with my planned timeline for the first draft (father-in-law's ill) so I'm about 2 weeks behind both in writing and in corresponding with people! The pre-order for Evolussion will be available on Amazon in July...I just got the cover art, it's awesome!

Kathy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am just counting the days until 10/10/2010.
(start chanting - "book two, book two, book two, book two")


Just sayin.....


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Just dropped the price of Regression back to 99 cents for anyone who hasn't bought it yet! The sequel, Evolussion, will be released in October but the advance review copies will be distributed in July so we're counting the days!

Life's been slamming me left, right, and centre, so haven't had much time on the boards to chat, but hopefully things will ease up a bit now and I'll be able to socialize again!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Just got flogged...and loved it!

I submitted the prologue and first chapter of Evolussion to http://floggingthequill.com for fun, and was today's target for the critque by Ray Rhamey. Apparently I was up to snuff.

I've got the cover image for Evolussion, will post it this weekend...moderators, do I start a new thread for the novel, or keep it in this thread and change the title to 'Infinion Series'?


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm doing a Question and Answer thread on Goodreads at http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/345811-author-q-a-kathy-bell, and also offering advance reader copies of the sequel to Regression through the Goodreads Giveaway program if anyone is interested!

Kathy


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

KathyBell said:


> Hey everyone, I'm doing a Question and Answer thread on Goodreads at http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/345811-author-q-a-kathy-bell, and also offering advance reader copies of the sequel to Regression through the Goodreads Giveaway program if anyone is interested!
> 
> Kathy


In Kindle format?


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

The Goodreads copy is a signed printed advance reader edition, but I will also be doing a digital version through Librarything at the beginning of next month (Librarything only does one month giveaways and I want them to end the same day). It will be in PDF format, and according to the Amazon site: you can send an e-mail to "name"@free.kindle.com and download the files via USB in a Kindle compatible format to the device(s). So, yes, there will be an advance reader giveaway compatible with Kindle devices!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

That will be awesome.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the giveaways, I've found they generate a lot of interest from readers which convert into sales. 

I just noticed the price for Regression on Amazon has been discounted by Amazon...by 20 cents! A great time to buy if you have not already, then you'll be primed for the release of Evolussion!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I just did some updating with the Kindle file, it should have propagated the new file into the system as I see the changes I made to the description are showing up.

I took the clickable table of contents and moved it, as well as the other front matter, to the back of the book and replaced them with two links. This way, if someone downloads the sample they get more of the meat of the book instead of losing pages to the TOC, front matter, dedications, etc. 

Ebooks offer an amazing opportunity which I don't think we've even begun to explore. With Evolussion I may even add a character index, glossary of terms, and timeline. I've got files for those things anyway as an author, because I need to keep the details straight myself. Actually, I could do the same for Regression retrospectively, with the seperate files I kept while writing that book. Readers, do those sorts of details interest you? Do you think it makes the book more fulfilling to have the little extras, or once you read the story proper do you just move on to the next book?


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the glossary of terms and character index, and a timeline would be cool too.  I think these additions help to keep things straight in my mind!

I am so looking forward to Evolussion!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll look at adding those things to the ebook version...not to the print version, though.

Right now, Regression is free on Smashwords until the end of the month, using coupon code SW100.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Kathy, REGRESSION sounds like a great story. I do love time travel and have been known to dabble in the sub-genre myself (under a different pen of course  . I've downloaded a sample. Can't wait to take a look  

Sandy


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Sandy, it's definitely a plot-driven story, hopefully you'll enjoy it.

What name/title did you use for your time travel story? Is it on Kindle?


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Hi Kathy,
My time travel (romance) is called Incredible Dreams. It's the story of a modern-day ghostbuster who travels through time to save the life of a WWII fighter pilot. It's not out yet. Currently under contract and due out in June 2011. yeah. 20-freaking-11. Sometimes I wish I hadn't signed the contract so I could stick it up on Kindle now  

I read your sample. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Just downloaded entire book  

Sandy


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, Sandra. The sequel will be out this fall although there are draws on Librarything and Goodreads for advance reader copies to be shipped in August. The final installment will be released in 2011.

Kindle publishing certainly can expedite the process, but you've got the bonus of having signed a contract which hopefully gives you an edge in print publication. What a neat story line! Best of luck with that.

I noticed your Amazon listing for Crazy for You does not have a description or synopsis...you might want to add those so prospective readers get an idea what the story's about


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Kathy, REGRESSION sounds like a great story. I do love time travel and have been known to dabble in the sub-genre myself (under a different pen of course . I've downloaded a sample. Can't wait to take a look
> 
> Sandy


I feel the same way and snapped up a copy to add to my cue. I skipped the sample.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

KathyBell said:


> I noticed your Amazon listing for Crazy for You does not have a description or synopsis...you might want to add those so prospective readers get an idea what the story's about


Thanks, Kathy. I will definitely be checking out the sequel . As for my blurb--yes, I added one, it just hasn't shown up yet. It's my understanding that it can sometimes take a few days for it to show up. Story of my life. I'm always a day late and a dollar short. *sigh*

Sandy


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Story of my life. I'm always a day late and a dollar short. *sigh*
> 
> Sandy


I hear you there! Everyone always tells me to write a book about all the funky things that go wrong in my life which could never, ever possibly happen in the real world! Today was another example...I'm driving along the highway, and come across a traffic officer directing cars through an intersection undergoing construction. He motions me off to the right side of the road, and I'm thinking he must want to wave through the traffic in the other direction. No. He starts bringing on the cars through from behind me! I point straight ahead and pantomime a request to drive on. He beckons me to unroll my window. I do so, and he tells me I can go straight if I want to or wait a few minutes to turn. When I reply I was always going straight, he insists I had my signal on. No. Didn't. No reason to turn, since I still had one hundred more kilometers to travel on that road. The DH confirmed I did not have the signal on, of course I wasn't going to argue with the cop. But, that is my Karma...people make stupid mistakes around me. Constantly. Don't get me started on trying to go to the bank and having the teller literally lose $5000 for three days! Or send an appraisal guy to my farm...who lives four hours away because they mistook my area code! Or have a guy break a binding real estate agreement who turns out to be a murderer - not the man I want to take to court. Or, ...oh, the list goes on!

Anyway, enough of my rant for the day! Thanks, DLs Niece, for the support...I'm Canadian too, eh?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kathy it sounds like you should....write a book.

sorry I just couldn't resist.
But I bet you could take the cop incident and turn it into a good story.

And I know that I owe you an Amazon review - going to get it up there this week.
Keep writing (for us).

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Kathy, you are the queen of mishaps...and living proof that truth IS stranger than fiction. 

I'm about halfway through Regression and totally enjoying it 

Sandy


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Geoff, You'll be my 50th reviewer unless someone else beats you to it 

Sandra, that list was only the most recent...about twice a month some crazy mistake happens! Glad you're enjoying Regression; just a warning though - I hope you don't mind open endings. Some people have been frustrated because there are questions left unresolved. Since the next story picks up 26 years later, it seemed a good point to stop but not everyone appreciates what they consider a cliff-hanger! I've read many series openers which leave plenty of questions, but perhaps because mine is indie people feel more strongly about unresolved plotlines, worried the next book will never arrive!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It looks like I made it as the 50th review.
Sorry it took me so long.
I find it easy to write about books here on KB where we are a community, but I am far more nervous about doing so "over there" where so many more people will see it and where someone might misunderstand my meaning.

Anyway, I really am looking forward to the book two.

Just sayin.....


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff, for being my 50th  It was a very nice review, and from what most readers on Kindleboards say, they want to hear honest personal responses to the story being reviewed and you did just that. 

To add to the list of strange mistakes, I received a box in the mail. Unexpected, unsolicited. I open it up to find a modem. Huh? I call my internet company and ask why I have been sent a modem when I already have one. The service rep tells me the company noticed my connection was dropping signal, and wanted to offer me a free upgrade in thanks for being a loyal customer. This would be wonderful except for the fact the modem is the wrong type, lacking both wireless connectivity and the networking ability. Could they not have checked my records before sending?! Even when someone tries to be nice to me, it gets messed up!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

KathyBell said:


> This would be wonderful except for the fact the modem is the wrong type, lacking both wireless connectivity and the networking ability. Could they not have checked my records before sending?! Even when someone tries to be nice to me, it gets messed up!


Kathy...now that sounds like my luck!

Open endings...don't mind them at all so long as I know I'll eventually get answers .

And man, are you burning up the Amazon Bestseller Rankings--Congrats!!!!

Sandy


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Sandy, I posted Regression on the Kindle DTP at the very end of October. It was soooo exciting in December, my best sales month, when the story peaked at #147 in the Kindle store (and this was back when both free and paid were on one ranking chart), reaching #17 on the Science Fiction and Fantasy bestsellers list (ahead of The Host!!) and staying on the SF/F Bestsellers list for 28 days. That was amazing

Forgot another recent challenge...two weeks ago today, I showed up at the special entry gates for a concert to pick up the VIP passes I had won through a radio station. Imagine my chagrin when my name was not on the list. The radio station had not sent down their pass list, and one of the radio personalities was standing beside me trying to gain entry as well. For half an hour we stood there trying to find someone who knew where the list was, to no avail. But, this at least had a happy ending as a kind Blackberry representative furtively slipped us VIP tags. Thank goodness she did, the line-ups in the regular patron area were huge and everything was so crowded my husband would have hated the entire event. Like I said, a couple times a month silly things happen to me.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I've reverting the price for Regression back to $2.99, so now is the last chance to pick it up for 89 cents!

The advance reader copies of Evolussion are getting out this week, and hopefully will find a positive reception!

I'm working on a 'quickie' project, creating a novella at about 30,000 which will go on sale for 99 cents. It's a bit of a departure from the sci-fi but recent events have inspired it. More about that later!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO! I couldn't be more thrilled -- I got a notification from Goodreads that I am the lucky winner of one of the ARCs of Evolussion!!!!!! Picture me doing the happy dance -- I'm sooooo excited! It's been ages since I've read a DTB because I love reading on my Kindle so much, but I am happy to make an exception for this book! I can't wait to find out what happens next!!


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

Sounds like I have to read both of these. I know what you mean about, "you have to write a book about that." I've had a couple of things lately that an editor would refuse because they wouldn't happen in the real world, but they did. Carol


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Any of you reading this thread that have not yet read Regression, take advantage of this price.
Wow.
This is a really good author.
Who has written a really good book.
Can't wait for more, myself.

Just sayin.....


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

dpinmd said:


> WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO! I couldn't be more thrilled -- I got a notification from Goodreads that I am the lucky winner of one of the ARCs of Evolussion!!!!!! Picture me doing the happy dance -- I'm sooooo excited! It's been ages since I've read a DTB because I love reading on my Kindle so much, but I am happy to make an exception for this book! I can't wait to find out what happens next!!


Hee, hee, glad you are so excited! I'm waiting for the ARCs to cross the border to me so I can turn around and mail them back out again, signed of course.



geoffthomas said:


> Any of you reading this thread that have not yet read Regression, take advantage of this price.
> Wow.
> This is a really good author.
> Who has written a really good book.
> ...


Thank you again for all your kind words, Geoff, and I hope you enjoy your ARC, as well!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like international Kindle users are the beneficiaries of sale pricing on Regression...just noticed it is priced at $2.39 for international downloads, while the US downloads pay the regular $2.99 price.

New blurb I'm trying out:

Fourteen-year-old Adya Jordan swears before her head injury she was a forty-year-old mother of six. Perhaps that is why she makes the perfect intern candidate for megacorp Three Eleven, the company controlling all technology in 1985. As she sinks deeper into the operations of the company, she discovers the secretive leaders share common memories with her. Memories of the end of life on Earth. But, Adya has something the men do not, a sequence of DNA in her cells which might be the key to human survival.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

This sounds like a really good story!
If you are into time travel I just saw a remarkable show about the theoretical possibilities of time travel on The sci-fi channel.  It's a show called 'Through the Wormhole' hosted by Morgan Freeman.  My book also has some 'time' implications as well.  I have your book on my list, when I get the 'time' (obvious pun) I will be reading it.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Haven't seen that show, I'll have to watch for it. Thank you for the suggestion. Good luck with your book release. I'm off to a conference soon with some big authors speaking, including Robert J. Sawyer (Flashforward) and hope the time travel topics come up!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm still working out the final bugs, and a few image changes are required, but I've now got the skeleton website up for the Infinion Series. I'll be posting excerpts from both Regression and Evolussion, as well as a blurb for Revolussion, in the very near future.

The Infinion Series


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like Amazon has discounted Regression for US shoppers again. It's priced at $2.39.

I'm going to be starting a blog tour in October, coinciding with the release of Evolussion. Details to follow!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, details are firming up for the blog tour, although only a few of the participating blogs are showing up on the Pump Up Your Book site just yet. They tell me that the response has been huge so all the dates are full, just not updated. That takes up weekdays from Oct. 11 - November 11.

Is there anyone who has a blog who would like a complimentary review copy of Regression, Evolussion, or the upcoming 'boxed' set of both, in exchange for a blog visit? Let me know, and the tour will continue on beyond the 'official' date.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm starting off my blog tour on Friday October 8 at http://dun-scaith.blogspot.com/, writing about having a strong female lead character. With Regression, there was an ulterior motive to having Adya be such an incredibly competent character. But, you walk a fine line between alienating readers (those who don't like 'superwoman') and engaging readers (those who can relate to or admire 'superwoman's accomplishments). Still have not got the full list of bloggers who are hosting or reviewing, but I had to do up a pile of 14 DTBs to mail out, on top of the Smashwords coupons I distributed, so there is certainly a month's worth! I'm focusing the blog tour on Regression with some discussion of Evolussion, and it is timed to coincide with the release of the second book.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kathy,
I think you should be commended for writing this character.
Firstly (and perhaps most important) the books are great novels. Fun. Exciting. Good reads.
And they DO present a woman who is more than a male appendage.  Who provides leadership.
And is still feminine.  Has not become an amazon. It IS possible to write about such females.

And by the way, I am an older generation guy who thinks the JohnWayne paradigm is just fine.
We can have strong men and strong wonderful women at the same time in the same room even in the same book.
I just love Nicholas.

Anyway end of rant.
Great stuff -keep it up.
Just sayin.......


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

As always, Geoff, it's great to hear your thoughts!

I'm surrounded by strong women - my mother the lawyer, sister the MD, a number of aunts who are teachers like myself - but all have also managed to balance that strength with soft edges. Guess I just see the world as being full of such characters, and find it ironic some reviewers take such a dislike to Adya's character when she's modeled after people I know! For them to say Adya is a "cliche of a know-it-all sitcom wife. She is the bestest, prettiest, smartest, and all the boys are stupid meanies" or "she is an ultimate Wonder Woman, such an unreal character, there's nothing Adya Jordan can't do! scientist,doctor,mother,lawyer,police officer,fortune teller, financist, ceo, you name it she's been there" seems to also demonstrate that they didn't get the whole 'living life for the second, third or maybe fourth time' concept, LOL!

Oh, well, can't win them all!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

They've updated the posting at the book/blog tour to show who is reviewing Regression and who is having me do a guest post. Mostly reviews, I wish there were a few more guest postings because then I would be 'forced' to take the time to write a blog. I don't seem to keep up with the postings at my WordPress blog, I have lots of draft posts which I never seem to find time to finish. If someone else was waiting on me then I'd be motivated to complete the post.

I do like the little banner they made for the blog tour hosts.









Sales of Evolussion are going well, it was outselling Regression for a bit there!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm planning on updating the Infinion Series website with some new links, etc. I was wondering exactly what sort of things people like to see on a website dedicated to a book/series?

I'm also adding a 'blogroll' to my blog, linking those who have hosted me during my blog tour.

My next project (aside from Revolussion) is an urban fantasy entitled Synergy 2012. We'll see how time permits production!


----------



## MaryEllen Redmond (Oct 17, 2010)

I love time travel novels! This is going on my TBR list.

Good luck with it!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

MaryEllen Redmond said:


> I love time travel novels! This is going on my TBR list.
> Good luck with it!


Thanks, it's been a pretty positive run so far!

Today's stop on the blog tour was a long-winded guest post at 

Tomorrow Booksie's Blog is reviewing Regression.
Wednesday, Allison's take on the book.
Thursday, another lengthy post - this time an interview - at 
The week closes at Diva's Bookcase.

Monday next includes both a review at Tina's Book Reviews, and an interview at 'The Examiner' for which the URL is pending.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Just hit 60 Reviews on the Amazon page for Regression, with another four star posting! Amazon put the price back up to $2.99, though, so the sale is now over although an important date is fast approaching and perhaps I'll do something special because of that. I was leaning toward an omnibus of some sort, which would not only have both novels, but also an alternate draft of each which show the changes between early draft and finished copy. November 11th will see the launch of something new


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Argh, didn't manage to create my special combined edition in time so instead I'm offering Regression on Kindle for $1.11 until 11/11. Then it goes back up to $2.99 again.

The date 11/11/11 is central to the story, and is the basis for the name of megacorp Three Eleven. Find out why by picking up Regression while it's deeply discounted!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Although I reset the price of Regression back to $2.99, apparently Amazon doesn't mind paying me $2 for every copy they sell at 99 cents! I'm not sure how long the discount will last, but I'm certainly not complaining!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, haven't been around much but thought I'd drop in to announce the freebee period for Regression on  Smashwords. Hope was it would propagate through to the other sites by the holidays, but so far no other location has dropped the price.

I'm starting the final instalment of the trilogy...already wrote the concluding paragraphs, now I need to start at the start!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Your fans (I am one) will anxiously await the third volume.
But don't rush it! We can be patient. Good things take time.

Just sayin......


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Time is something I have to steal...hopefully the changing semester will free up some. I've got two classes over limit with student numbers, and one I've never taught before, so I've been scrambling to keep up with school work as well as hospital visits. And, we just had puppies so I've got little mouths to feed every 3 hours. 

When I was at the sci fi conference in the summer, I designed the cover of Revolussion. I think it will have to be created by an artist rather than using computer images, because of the unique content. I tried scanning my sketch, but the scanner didn't pick it up, but if I get it in a digital format I'll have to post it here to tease!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Win a signed set of Regression and Evolussion through the Goodreads Giveaway program! The draw ends on February 28th.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Haven't read Regression yet? Visit my blog to find out how to get a 'gift' Kindle version.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I had an awesome creative streak last night and plotted the entire storyline for Revolussion. Until now, I've been artistically stifled by a whole bunch of events (sickness, stalkers, vehicle breakdowns, and more in the past few weeks), so this is the first real positive development in the book. Other than the writing which took place in a Tim Horton's while I waited four hours for a rescue ride home. 

There will be alien spaceships, battles in space, artificial intelligence, human evolution, disaster and death (I know who I"m going to kill off this time, it's always someone familiar), and two alternate endings. For the Kindle version, at least. That's the fun part about ebooks, you can make them interactive with the reader!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Going to be making a guest appearance on a Radio Blog Show on February 5th, for those who enjoy talk radio.

RADIO SHOW: "A Book and a Chat"

February 5th - 11:00amm EST (note time zone)

Location: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Across-the-Pond

I might drop some clues about where Revolussion is going!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I just noticed that _Regression_ is today's "KB Book of the Day" _and_ it's on sale for 99 cents!! I loved loved loved this book (and the second in the trilogy) and have recommended it to several friends, who have also loved it. If you are thinking about getting it, don't hesitate! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't agree with you more, Dawn.
Read it for the time twist.
Read it for the great characters.
Read it for the terrific writing.
Read it because it is a bargain.
Hey- just read it.

Just sayin....


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I can't agree with you more, Dawn.
> Read it for the time twist.
> Read it for the great characters.
> Read it for the terrific writing.
> ...





dpinmd said:


> I just noticed that _Regression_ is today's "KB Book of the Day" _and_ it's on sale for 99 cents!! I loved loved loved this book (and the second in the trilogy) and have recommended it to several friends, who have also loved it. If you are thinking about getting it, don't hesitate! You won't be disappointed!


Awww...you guys are the best! I'm working away on making Revolussion live up to the high expectations. It's been hard, as we've had a number of family crises, but I think things are finally resolving and allowing me some mental energy to work on the conclusion to the trilogy. Speaking of which, I had better go do some composing...got my Coke, chips, and chocolate so I'm ready to write!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello Kindleboarders, been a while since I had time to stop by!

I'm working away on Revolussion, with the first draft planned for a May finish and advance reader copies planned for August. Of course, since I've voiced those timelines, now the universe will begin the sequence of events targeted at keeping me from meeting those dates. And providing more fodder for future books.

One timetaker is our latest litter of bully puppies, now four weeks. There's a book in those faces, too!

Happy spring to everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We will continue to wait patiently for the next book.
Because we want you to know that we want more than just the next one from you.

Just sayin....


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Oooh, Geoff, you won't believe all the stories pushing to get out of my head! As soon as I'm done Revolussion, I'll open the faucet for the following two(not sure which first, but perhaps both...if life allows, of course!). And, I've got sticky notes all over the house with other ideas to develop. These two are the most pressing because of their timelines (2012 and all!)

Digital Sunset (apocalyptic)- Scientists puzzle out the cause of a series of global electromagnetic pulses, but not quickly enough to prepare the world for the loss of all electrical power.

Synergy 2012:Return to Magic (young adult fantasy)- On a school trip to Belize, eighteen-year-old Malina stumbles upon an undiscovered ruin and brings home more than just a piece of Mayan jade.

Kathy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok,
I will be here waiting for the words to flow into my Kindle.

Just sayin.....


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok,
> I will be here waiting for the words to flow into my Kindle.
> 
> Just sayin.....


You on board for an ARC when they're ready?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You bet I am.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I've got to send the cover of Revolussion in for design...I've sketched it, but haven't got the first draft yet. I'm going to offer it as a lone sale, but also was thinking of bundling with the others, and the first draft of Regression, as an omnibus. The drafts of the other two went through few changes from original to end, but Regression was completely different. Might be neat to hear what people think about the original version!

Here's hoping I get some composition time this weekend. The end of the world is looming...


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

I just noticed Amazon has discounted Regression again, down to 99 cents from the list price of $2.99. Now I'm going hunting to see if another retailer is the source of the lowered price. I'm not sure how long the sale will last, so take advantage while it's 2/3 off!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Although I'm behind where I wanted to be at this point in drafting Revolussion, I am very excited about recent twists in the story leading in a completely unexpected direction. The ending will still round out the same way, but a bunch of coincidences  have led me to incorporate an ancient mystery into the already strange story which blends secret societies, Lakota legends, alien invasions, human genetic manipulation, and time travel.

I haven't been hanging out much on here due to a number of factors, which has also delayed my writing and relegated it to late at night or stolen moments when everyone is out. Hopefully a weekend binge will see the first draft finished!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Life continues to interfere with writing...summer's here but free time still has not appeared! But, I will make Revolussion happen on schedule on 11/11/11 even if I have to go sleepless for two weeks!

The final book in the series will be dedicated to my father-in-law's memory. We lost him suddenly, recently.

I'll be hanging out on the boards more now, hoping to catch up on all those interesting discussions. Of course, whenever I say something like that circumstances once again impede my ability to participate. Best laid plans...


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm just finding out about this series here... it sounds really good.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Tara, you will not regret trying these books.
I am anxiously awaiting the next one.
and Kathy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss.
I will keep your family in my prayers.

Just sayin.....


----------



## jozx7r (Jul 14, 2011)

KathyBell said:


> Regression made the Amazon Science Fiction and Fantasy bestseller list as a new release in 2009, peaking at #17 across all sci-fi books. An alternate history story tagged by some as a technothriller, Regression is set in 1985. It is the first instalment in a time travel science fiction trilogy entitled The Infinion Series. The sequel, Evolussion is now available.
> 
> Fourteen-year-old Adya Jordan, a seemingly typical girl with atypical genetics, swears that before her head injury she was a forty-year-old mother of six. Haunted by memories of the man she loved and the children she adored, she struggles to accept her life as a teenager in 1985. She discovers the secretive Three Eleven Corporation might know more about her predicament than she does, and works her way into their prestigious internship program at the tropical island headquarters. The executive members of the corporation have a hidden agenda - save the oblivious world from impending doom - and Adya wants to be a part of it. Banished to an underground city in the frozen Canadian Shield for asking too many questions of CEO Abraham Fairfield, Adya finds friends and answers beneath the surface. Unfortunately, she faces a choice no mother should ever have to make: her children...or everyone else.
> 
> Read a sample!


This is on my must buy now list. I love time travel, and anything historical. My own book on kindle, Chasing Dragons, has some similarities but is set in a different era, WW1 France.
I'll post a review whe i've read it all.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for taking a look, Joseph and Tara. I hope you enjoy the stories in the Infinion series. Joseph, be sure to start a thread for your book in the Book Bazaar area, and add your cover and link to your profile! Best of luck with your novel, sounds like something I'd enjoy and I'll be sure to take a look.

As always, thanks Geoff for your kind words and support. We've been working with my mother-in-law to organize her affairs as she only has a short while remaining due to her battle with cancer. I think her biggest fear had been leaving my father-in-law behind, and so I think she's actually dealing much better now than when she was filled with worry about his future (he had Alzheimer's, but died from a sudden heart attack). Our two youngest children are struggling with the concept that they cannot see Papa anymore; we spent time together regularly as they lived around the corner from us until the illnesses struck.

I'm looking forward to digging in and finishing the 'fill' parts of Evolussion. The skeleton was completed in May, but events prevented further work on it until now. I think I'll be doing a few marathon days of writing to meet my adjusted timelines.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

A big thank you to moderator Geoffrey for inviting me to participate in the re-kindled (hah, finally get to use that term outside of a direct reference to the device, LOL) Read With The Author book Klub. Check out the list of participating authors and timelines!

The Klub is going to read through all THREE books of the Infinion Series with me. Regression and Evolussion are already published, but I am also going to provide participants with advance reader copies (digital, of course) of Revolussion when ready to go in mid-September. The official release date is 11/11/11, so participants are getting a peek two months before everyone else!

The official start date is mid-August. Pop on by the Infinion Series thread in the Book Klubs area, and post any questions, thoughts, or comments you might have. I'm going to start a general thread for each book, but feel free to start a thread if a topic comes to your mind.

Looking forward to the chance to chat with readers!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Today we hosted Festibull, our annual bulldog picnic, and finally the weather cooperated with no sudden downpours or gusts of wind. With that, and our annual city dog show, out of the way, I'm gearing up for the Read With The Author Book Klub. Hope you've all got your copies ready to go on your Kindles, and your questions ready to go in your mind

Here are a couple of pictures from the party.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am ready to go.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Hopefully it won't be just us two, LOL!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well if it is - it will not be the first time.
Some people forget to read the book and so they start and come back to the posts in the Klub and read and ask questions months later.
At least that has been my experience.
I would also suggest that the existence of this reading Klub be posted in other threads....some of the audience will never think to look for it where it belongs.
If Geoffrey agrees (being the mod) then you could do that.  If he thinks that that is self-promotion, then I can do it - I have nothing to promote.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the support, Geoff; I'll drop by some of the threads which seem appropriate. Perhaps now that we're actually starting people will drop in and say hi.

So come on, friendly readers, drop by the 'Read With The Author' thread and say hi! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,72.0.html

I'll be hangin out there for the next couple of months. I'll even give a try to the live chat at some point. Hopefully people will forgive the Canadian spelling! Speaking of which, I should remind readers of that fact over on the Book Klub thread.


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't forget to swing on by Smashwords and pick up a free copy of Regression if you don't already have one, and then drop on over to the discussion boards to join the chat. I'm back from Florida and have reliable service now!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

It is just SOOOOO cool thinking that one or two people are downloading Regression every single minute!!! Since Amazon dropped it to a free listing three days ago, more than 100 copies per hour have been aquired! I do plan to keep it listed at free as long as Amazon cooperates, LOL!

For those looking for a sneak peek at the cover of the final book in the trilogy, I just posted a draft cover for Revolussion over on the Read With The Author threads. Go have a look, and give me your feedback. Please. Pretty please?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am so thrilled that so many readers are getting your first novel.
It will be a great read for them, regardless.
And if they have good taste, they will immediately get the second novel and come back asking for the third one.

Just sayin......


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

So far enough people have come back for the second that it's driven Evolussion up into the 4-5000's in the Amazon store, which is not bad. More than 10,000 downloads of Regression! The clicks have slowed down, dropping Regression down to #300 in the free store, but still going strong!

I'll admit, once I finish the final revisions on Revolussion, I do not expect to write another full length novel again. I think short stories and novellas are where I'm going to stay. Can't say for sure when I'll finish the first book outside the Infinion series, but I'm hoping to have one ready for the holiday reading season. And, so, having one book free in the Kindle store will hopefully also bring people to my future publications, as they get posted. Time will tell...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am sure that writing a novel is a difficult task.
I want to assure you that your books are wonderful.
If you seek to write shorter work, your fans will be happy to enjoy them.
I know that Carolyn Kephart and Margaret Lake have written short work as well as their full-length novels - and I have enjoyed both authors works - all of them.
Looking forward the the third book.

Just sayin.....


----------

